# Compressus ???



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

I'm pretty sure this fish is a compressus but I'd like to get a confirmation (the pics are not excellent but it's the best I can do for the moment). I got this fish one year ago and frank told me RIGHT HERE that it might be a sanchezi. Now it's clear that it is not a sanchezi. I bought it as a rhom and he's now 4.5-5''


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

i think its a rhom personally.

similar look to vinny rhoms of that size with the red colouring on it.


----------



## Trystan (Jan 2, 2006)

Pics are not great but i would have to say that it is a rhom as well.

Trystan


----------



## William's (Aug 23, 2004)

S.Compressus IMO as I see bars .
keep in mind that a year ago your fish was still young and the bars were only slightly developping.The "was been told from peru" would have directed most of us to S.Sanchezi.
greetz


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> matc Posted Yesterday, 04:57 PM
> I'm pretty sure this fish is a compressus but I'd like to get a confirmation (the pics are not excellent but it's the best I can do for the moment).* I got this fish one year ago and frank told me RIGHT HERE that it might be a sanchezi. * Now it's clear that it is not a sanchezi. I bought it as a rhom and he's now 4.5-5''


I also said the following:



> hastatus Jul 22 2005, 08:26 AM Post #21|
> 
> Keep in mind that young S. rhombeus and S. sanchezi are very close in appearance. I'm going solely by 1 photo that is the clearest of all that you have posted. I don't have the fish in front of me to be certain 100%. So its left best for you to compare the images of S. sanchezi I have pinned above and the photos at OPEFE. The key to S. sanchezi is the more compressed body and the large scutes. They predominently have a bright red throat


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

> I also said the following:


Yes you're right but now we can eleminate this possibitlity. I know the pics are not very good but do you think it's a compressus ? I'll try to get some better pics and this time I will do like in the pics in took one year ago, I'll place the fish in a container.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

You would need a much clearer flank photo than the ones you have provided. While I can see why would think it might be S. compressus, I remain uncertain at this time based on these present photos.


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

ok thanks Frank, I'll post some better pics Thusrday night !


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

i dont see bars still no matter what pic and how hard i look.

which to me rules out compressus

i still think its a rhom, consistant looks of a juvi vinny rhom


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

It can't be a vinny dan since he's from Peru (according to the seller, the infamous piranha house







)


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

matc said:


> It can't be a vinny dan since he's from Peru (according to the seller, the infamous piranha house :laugh: )


then its deffinatly not what he told you it was. armand is a MORON


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

all of those fish he had were from peru.


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

ok i have some new pics but they are not very much better. If you can't identify him, I'll try again to get some better pics.


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

View attachment 108376
...


----------



## brandtixmn (Jun 4, 2005)

it looks like my rhom.


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

my pics suck and I don't remember the camera settings I had when I took the pics last year and it's a bit difficult to take those pics since I sold this fish to a friend so I have to go to his place. Could it be a sanchezi also ?


----------



## quickdeath (Jan 15, 2006)

100% positive, compressus!


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

matc said:


> my pics suck and I don't remember the camera settings I had when I took the pics last year and it's a bit difficult to take those pics since I sold this fish to a friend so I have to go to his place. Could it be a sanchezi also ?


It's possible. I think I see belly scutes in the picture #2 in the second round of pics. Tail shape also resembles a sanchezi to my eyes as well as the color. Head shape doesn't seem quite right, but I've seen alleged sanchezis with heads similar. The spots don't look barlike enough to me for compressus. I'm going to have to go with sanchezi at this point...not 100% though!


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

The bars are more prevalent with the fish in the water. My best guesstimate is compressus based on the last pictures.


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Compressus IMO


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

The shape of the fish look rhombeus. Because the pictures in the water and out are so different...Im really not sure if those are bars or just the picture. 
If I had to take a guess it would be rhombeus....


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

all those pics were taken when the fish was in the water ! I just used a small container to keep the fish from moving


----------

